# Been Camping



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

Just spent a a Maidan Voage to Brazos Bend St Park ( http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/findadest/parks/brazos_bend/ ) spent Thursday & friday night came home Satuarday afternoon. Got in lots of bike riding on the trails and saw lots of wild life. The Alligators were out in full view this trip.

Sure had a great time although we did find a few things on "The View" that need to be fixed,not enough to keep us from heading out again Friday to Huntsville ( http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/findadest/parks/huntsville/ ).

if anyone is going to be there looks us up we will be in the PRAIRIE BRANCH Loop, don't have a sight number untill we get there. if you happen to be going to the same park PM me and I will give you my truck tag # and full name.

Happy Camping ...Lynn


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

lucklynn...sounds like you had a good trip to Brazos Bend SP. We are going to Bastrop SP the weekend of June 3rd. I am not sure if we could get reservations at this late date for Huntsville, but I think we might try. Might be able to meet you to say hi.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

glad you had a good trip!!

I was out last weekend and leave again thursday ......... bummer to have to work in between


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on the successful maiden voyage, Lynn, but - REALLY! -- "_so good you want to go again_" ???? Who's _ever_ heard of such silliness??!!!









<YEAH ... we've been out every other weekend since our maiden voyage. Going again this weekend (to Cape Cod) but - this time - for 5 nights!!!! Can't wait!!!! >


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Congrats on the successful maiden voyage, Lynn, but - REALLY! -- "_so good you want to go again_" ???? Who's _ever_ heard of such silliness??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it is a hard "job"...but someone has to do it! Are y'll ging to do any diving? I forgot to say we will be taking the kayaks,bikes and fishing stuff to Huntsville.

We will have to come home just to rest...LOL! Realy we would stay longer,but doctor appointments await our return trip.

Happy Camping......Lynn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

luckylynn said:


> Congrats on the successful maiden voyage, Lynn, but - REALLY! -- "_so good you want to go again_" ???? Who's _ever_ heard of such silliness??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it is a hard "job"...but someone has to do it! Are y'll ging to do any diving? I forgot to say we will be taking the kayaks,bikes and fishing stuff to Huntsville.

We will have to come home just to rest...LOL! Realy we would stay longer,but doctor appointments await our return trip.

Happy Camping......Lynn
[/quote]

No diving this weekend. It's still too cold for us old wimps!! Besides camping ... and camping with our OB.com buddies ... the highlight of the trip may be that we're heading over to Nantucket Island on Monday. We've never been there and it's 'sposed to be wonderful....quintessential New England. Nantucket is where Whaling started here - - many, many years ago. Are you familiar with "Nantucket Lighthouse Baskets"? Some are made as purses and are a hallmark of the Island, with the best of the real ones being handmade on Nantucket (read "HIGHLY collectable"!!!). I've inherited 2 of them - 1 of which we know is real, was made in 1976 by the (adult) son of the originator of one of the basket's special features and it needs some repair - so we're meeting with the artist's wife. She's also going to tell me what she can about the other one and do some repair to that one, too. 'Spose that sounds pretty dull to most who read that .... but we're both kinda goofy about history...and both of our families are long time New Englanders. This experience goes to the roots of both. AND we're gonna meet the actual artist!!! Yeah - I know - pretty geeky, huh? But WE think it's pretty cool!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Congrats on the successful maiden voyage, Lynn, but - REALLY! -- "_so good you want to go again_" ???? Who's _ever_ heard of such silliness??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it is a hard "job"...but someone has to do it! Are y'll ging to do any diving? I forgot to say we will be taking the kayaks,bikes and fishing stuff to Huntsville.

We will have to come home just to rest...LOL! Realy we would stay longer,but doctor appointments await our return trip.

Happy Camping......Lynn
[/quote]

No diving this weekend. It's still too cold for us old wimps!! Besides camping ... and camping with our OB.com buddies ... the highlight of the trip may be that we're heading over to Nantucket Island on Monday. We've never been there and it's 'sposed to be wonderful....quintessential New England. Nantucket is where Whaling started here - - many, many years ago. Are you familiar with "Nantucket Lighthouse Baskets"? Some are made as purses and are a hallmark of the Island, with the best of the real ones being handmade on Nantucket (read "HIGHLY collectable"!!!). I've inherited 2 of them - 1 of which we know is real, was made in 1976 by the (adult) son of the originator of one of the basket's special features and it needs some repair - so we're meeting with the artist's wife. She's also going to tell me what she can about the other one and do some repair to that one, too. 'Spose that sounds pretty dull to most who read that .... but we're both kinda goofy about history...and both of our families are long time New Englanders. This experience goes to the roots of both. AND we're gonna meet the actual artist!!! Yeah - I know - pretty geeky, huh? But WE think it's pretty cool!!








[/quote]

It is incredible the size of the country we live in. Still a bit too cold for you and I am almost dreading our trip this weekend. We have been setting records in the upper 90's all week. A nice tube run and dip in the 72 degree Rainbow River will be refreshing. Hope your water gets to diving/swimming temp soon. I'd love to send you some heat.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jcat67 said:


> It is incredible the size of the country we live in. Still a bit too cold for you and I am almost dreading our trip this weekend. We have been setting records in the upper 90's all week. A nice tube run and dip in the 72 degree Rainbow River will be refreshing. Hope your water gets to diving/swimming temp soon. I'd love to send you some heat.


I'd be happy to accept it on behalf of ALL New Englanders!! It finally got to the mid-70s & humid today but then blew that out of it's system with RAIN! We're all growing mushrooms behind our ears (but, at least, <usually> no tornados or earthquakes). In reality, our ocean water up here pretty much doesn't gets warmer than 70* (at depth)...by August. We wear FULL 7mm wet suits/hood/boots/gloves ALL summer The lakes are a bit warmer but .... we still wear the full suits!! The crazies who ARE in the water now are wearing dry-suits!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

luckylynn said:


> Congrats on the successful maiden voyage, Lynn, but - REALLY! -- "_so good you want to go again_" ???? Who's _ever_ heard of such silliness??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it is a hard "job"...but someone has to do it! Are y'll ging to do any diving? I forgot to say we will be taking the kayaks,bikes and fishing stuff to Huntsville.

We will have to come home just to rest...LOL! Realy we would stay longer,but doctor appointments await our return trip.

Happy Camping......Lynn
[/quote]
luckylynn...How was Huntsville SP last weekend? We were not able to make it. Hope it wasn't too hot. We are going to Bastrop SP this weekend and the first day or so of next week. Will be in the lake or pool to stay cool. 
Rob


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Congrats on the successful maiden voyage, Lynn, but - REALLY! -- "_so good you want to go again_" ???? Who's _ever_ heard of such silliness??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it is a hard "job"...but someone has to do it! Are y'll ging to do any diving? I forgot to say we will be taking the kayaks,bikes and fishing stuff to Huntsville.

We will have to come home just to rest...LOL! Realy we would stay longer,but doctor appointments await our return trip.

Happy Camping......Lynn
[/quote]
luckylynn...How was Huntsville SP last weekend? We were not able to make it. Hope it wasn't too hot. We are going to Bastrop SP this weekend and the first day or so of next week. Will be in the lake or pool to stay cool. 
Rob
[/quote]

Rob ...Huntsville was nice ..over all it was not to hot,but there was some parts of the day was. We did some bike riding,but not much. Decided not to take the kayaks,because it was so windy. Did get in some swimming and the kids all went fishing and gechashing. DH and I mostly rested,we got a very surprise vist from his 2 brothers,one spent the night with us ,the other stayed around 6 hours. Turned out to be agreat trip.

We were in the Prairie Branch camp area the restrooms need to be cleaned more often and could do with a remod. The rv pads are not very wide,some of them are long ours wasn't.They count your camper as one vehecal and your TV as one,you are allowed 2 persight,but Do Not get any part of eather one on the dirt or grass.(we had one tire of the truck on the dirt,so we would not be in the street & they told us to move it off)There is good over flow parking.

Yes,we will go there again,because over all it is a very nice park.

Happy Camping ....Lynn


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> It is incredible the size of the country we live in. Still a bit too cold for you and I am almost dreading our trip this weekend. We have been setting records in the upper 90's all week. A nice tube run and dip in the 72 degree Rainbow River will be refreshing. Hope your water gets to diving/swimming temp soon. I'd love to send you some heat.


I'd be happy to accept it on behalf of ALL New Englanders!! It finally got to the mid-70s & humid today but then blew that out of it's system with RAIN! We're all growing mushrooms behind our ears (but, at least, <usually> no tornados or earthquakes). In reality, our ocean water up here pretty much doesn't gets warmer than 70* (at depth)...by August. We wear FULL 7mm wet suits/hood/boots/gloves ALL summer The lakes are a bit warmer but .... we still wear the full suits!! The crazies who ARE in the water now are wearing dry-suits!!
[/quote]

Our DD is a dive master( I should say was,since she hasn't been diving in 6 years.Hard to dive with a little one & a husband that doesn't dive) We have friends in Mi and have been there a lot as a family,she tried diving in the Great Lakes ones and even with the right gear it was to cold for her in August.

It was 102 degrees here today and we have not had any rain since to speak of ( 1 inch or less)since April.Most years we still camp in june,but it looks like we might not get to this year.The heat causes breathing problems for DH,since he was so sick in December. Wish we were up your way for the 70 temps.

Happy Camping......Lynn


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well Lynn ... after hitting 90* yesterday, today was about 50* and it's down to 40* now














Guess, maybe, Summer has come - - AND gone


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Well Lynn ... after hitting 90* yesterday, today was about 50* and it's down to 40* now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again amazing the size of our country. We are like Lynn. We hit upper 90's yesterday, all last week and you guessed it 90's again today. We might get a bit of a surprise....could hit the 100's soon. Doesn't look like rain is in our future either. Maybe if I can make the factory rally in Indiana, I can enjoy some cooler weather....or more likely bring my heat up north for you.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Jeff,

Please leave the heat down South where it belongs. If you bring that stuff up here in July, I am going to bring some snow and ice down to Florida this coming January!









DAN


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Trust me, I'd rather leave the heat behind...it does look like you've figured out when winter is in Florida though. Generally it is the last week of January and first 10 days of February.


----------

